# Did you move to the Castelo Branco region?



## Devonshirelass

Hi,

We are at the start of our Portugal property journey. Research Stage! We have a clear vision of what we are looking for and the properties around Castelo Branco seem to fit the bill the most ( ruralness, land, renovations we can afford to do!). 

I have searched this forum for a couple of things and found some useful but very old threads from people who have bought/were in the process of buying property and had similar plans to ours. To avoid reinventing the wheel I was hoping to contact them directly to find out how things went and if I could ask for some recommendations. However I can't PM anyone until i have posted a few times 

Is there anyone that has bought a property with land around the Castelo Branco/Penamacor/Fundao region? Or/And completed a renovation in this area? Have you set up any holiday lets ? ( we are thinking of eventually having a couple of yurts or similar - depends on what we buy, and would want it to be all legit.)
( We have a reccy booked as only been to other areas of Portugal before) but would like to hear other peoples experiences if anyone is willing to share? Any advice or recommendations on the practical matters ( estate agents/lawyers/builders/tourist licences/internet connection etc) would be gratefully recieved!

Trying to find a reliable source for weather/climate in the region. Can anyone tell me a good website that accurately reflects the climate in these areas? How do you find the weather in the winter in these areas? 


Thank you in anticipation.

Gail


----------



## Strontium

Hi,

Portugal is wonderful place and i really like it but a touch of reality........

There is no substitute to spending time here, making contacts and seeing things yourself, not just at one time of year. As much time as possible in several different places and different time of year in order to make the comparisons yourself. Looking at houses in the Autumn will not show you how in unmodified traditional old stone house black mould takes over the walls, soft furnishings, clothes in the 3 months of cold rain of the "wet season", nor the scorching heat and lack of water of the "dry season". Better to go physically to local estate agencies yourself and talk to them yourself, most deal with local property and do not always respond to email or phone enquiries (from their point of view it costs them and they get no sale just people wanting free information)
A lot of local agents do not list ALL their properties on websites, do not regularly update websites so internet searches give you a distorted view missing many available properties but including properties which are not for sale. Especially for cheaper end of the market the paperwork often is not up to date as it costs to update it and a vendor will not do this unless they think there is a possible sale. Also, due to THE LAW when someone dies the property is equally proportioned amongst their offspring so there may be many joint owners who ALL have to agree on any course of action which will not be listed on interweb searches. This also add vast delays to get any decision and sometimes never getting a decision. Additionally Portugal luxuriates in "variable administration" where asking two people in the same offices the same question often gets two entirely different answers. 
Loans can be taken against a property and this goes along the the property to the new owner so a 50k euro house may have a 25K euro loan against it but these loans do not appear on internet search for properties. So internet comparing two 50K euro houses does not show one may cost you 75K euro. 

This is not the UK property market.

If you are thinking of going "green" then water is an issue here,

https://www.news24.com/Green/News/spain-portugal-struggle-with-extreme-drought-20171121



Also here's a quote from this blog about 

http://www.emmashouseinportugal.com/advice/

*. Be there, in the Country.*

I_* cannot say in retrospect I’d do it differently, because technically I wasn’t permitted to be in Portugal at the time (actually I was not permitted in Germany either, but that is another story). And I can’t say I regret living in Berlin, either, because I learnt Portuguese and did a lot of yoga. But…

A big part of my problems in the buying process stemmed from not being in Portugal. I thought that it didn’t matter whether I was calling from Viana do Castelo or Vladivostock, and that via the internet our geography was virtual. Well, as it turned out, neither the lawyer, the builder, the architect, the owner or the agent were fluent in email. They have the technology, they’re just not sure how to work it.

The thing is, Portugal functions better face-to-face. It is an In-Person kind of place. They don’t even really like the telephone, except if it’s new and takes pictures. So be there. In person. In the country.*_


----------



## Devonshirelass

*In reply*



Strontium said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for taking the time to reply..
> 
> Portugal is wonderful place and i really like it but a touch of reality........
> 
> There is no substitute to spending time here, making contacts and seeing things yourself, not just at one time of year. As much time as possible in several different places and different time of year in order to make the comparisons yourself.
> 
> We agree and we have a couple of reccys planned during the winter ( having visited in the spring previously) and am going to explore the areas we are interested in as much as possible. Sadly we are restricted due to work and a/l. We have a recent change in circs which has meant we are able to start to put our long term plan into action sooner then we had thought but we have to work with our current commitments etc.
> 
> Looking at houses in the Autumn will not show you how in unmodified traditional old stone house black mould takes over the walls, soft furnishings, clothes in the 3 months of cold rain of the "wet season", nor the scorching heat and lack of water of the "dry season". Better to go physically to local estate agencies yourself and talk to them yourself, most deal with local property and do not always respond to email or phone enquiries (from their point of view it costs them and they get no sale just people wanting free information)
> 
> Again, completely agree and this is on top of our list of things to do when we visit.
> 
> A lot of local agents do not list ALL their properties on websites, do not regularly update websites so internet searches give you a distorted view missing many available properties but including properties which are not for sale. Especially for cheaper end of the market the paperwork often is not up to date as it costs to update it and a vendor will not do this unless they think there is a possible sale. Also, due to THE LAW when someone dies the property is equally proportioned amongst their offspring so there may be many joint owners who ALL have to agree on any course of action which will not be listed on interweb searches. This also add vast delays to get any decision and sometimes never getting a decision. Additionally Portugal luxuriates in "variable administration" where asking two people in the same offices the same question often gets two entirely different answers.
> Loans can be taken against a property and this goes along the the property to the new owner so a 50k euro house may have a 25K euro loan against it but these loans do not appear on internet search for properties. So internet comparing two 50K euro houses does not show one may cost you 75K euro.
> 
> [Through the research I have done so far I had discovered this.. I am trying to be as prepared as poss for all the eventualities and make use of my time here in the UK as well as Portugal
> 
> This is not the UK property market.
> 
> Again, I agree.
> 
> If you are thinking of going "green" then water is an issue here,
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Also here's a quote from this blog about
> 
> [
> 
> *. Be there, in the Country.*
> 
> I_* cannot say in retrospect I’d do it differently, because technically I wasn’t permitted to be in Portugal at the time (actually I was not permitted in Germany either, but that is another story). And I can’t say I regret living in Berlin, either, because I learnt Portuguese and did a lot of yoga. But…
> 
> A big part of my problems in the buying process stemmed from not being in Portugal. I thought that it didn’t matter whether I was calling from Viana do Castelo or Vladivostock, and that via the internet our geography was virtual. Well, as it turned out, neither the lawyer, the builder, the architect, the owner or the agent were fluent in email. They have the technology, they’re just not sure how to work it.
> 
> The thing is, Portugal functions better face-to-face. It is an In-Person kind of place. They don’t even really like the telephone, except if it’s new and takes pictures. So be there. In person. In the country.*_


We will be as much as possible.

We are taking everything slowly and I hope someone who has moved into Castelo Branco region will be wiling to share their experience. I am hoping to make contact with people who live in this area ( and others) .

Thank you for the general advice and the links.


----------



## steph71

There is also a nice book called the Eucalyptus Dance written about buying a house in Central Portugal and starting a tourist business.


----------



## Gonzo393

Hi Gail......not sure if you are still looking for replies, but are currently going through the purchasing process, having had our offer accepted on a property about 15 minutes from Castelo Branco.
We only went there for 3 nights over Xmas and new year to view a bunch of properties, but saw our dream place that ticked all the boxes apart from being within an hour of an airport......a compromise we're delighted with and are hoping to have everything signed this coming week.
You may be a number of steps ahead of us but happy to help in any way if we can. We certainly have an excellent local lawyer who is very affordable especially compared to UK prices if that is of any use?
I always think it's good to know a few expats within the vicinity and I wasn't sure how concentrated it is around the Castelo Branco area. Doesn't seem to be too many compared to other areas, but I'm sure word will soon get out. Such a stunning part of Portugal.

Kind regards

Iain


----------



## Laura Joan

Hi Iain,just picked up your thread. Did you get your dream home? We're in the process of buying a farm about 20 minutes north of Castelo Branco. Like you, we think it's nice to know of a few expats. Would appreciate your lawyers details if possible & any other advice you can offer... Hope all's off to a great start. Laura


----------



## Gonzo393

Hi Laura.....yes we found our dream home in a little village called Barbaido. It's wonderful and the locals are very special. We love it there and have booked flights for every month for the rest of the year so we can titivate as we go before eventually relocating for good in 4 years time.

Best advice I'd give is get a good lawyer that preferably is fluent in English. Even though this isn't a legal requirement, I'm still glad we used one. You can drop her an email at [email protected] and I'm sure she'd be happy to assist.

Good luck with the language too. We've found the local village dialect is quite different from European text book Portuguese. The pronunciation is way different from what we had tried hard to learn so are learning as we go. Very tough language though, or so I am finding.

Good luck with the move. We can't be too far away from each other.

Cheers


----------



## georgeseagrave

My wife and I + 2 dogs hope to move to Portugal, Castelo Branco district, in the next couple of weeks.
We are coming over land with our caravan which we will live in whilst we look for a new home. 
I am hoping for hints, tips, outright advice on Banks, Solicitors, Estate agents, Vets, caravan sites, roads. tolls.
etc. and any thing else pertinent. All have been researched extensively on the Net & Google earth, but nothing compares with experience and first hand knowledge.
Seeking wisdom!!!
Many Thanks


----------



## Gonzo393

Hi George.....you've chosen a fantastic location in Castelo Branco. We love the region and everything about it. We've made great progress with our house and are now looking to buy a 2nd property in Castelo Branco for renting out.
As I said in one of my previous posts on this thread, get yourself an English speaking lawyer. Liliana is well known and well respected and manages a lot of ex pat property purchases. We also used her last week to set up our Portuguese will, which will simplify any issues if or when the day comes.
Best bank I can recommend is Montepio. Lots of cash points about and a few fringe benefits too to associated customers.
Lots of advice available such as avoid Remax for your purchase if possible (or at least be aware of their tactics before engaging with them) and would be happy to help more. When are you planning on being in Castelo Branco? Might be best to meet up for a coffee or a beer and I can share everything such as where to shop for particular items, where to avoid etc, and many other nuggets that we have picked up from the locals or from our own experiences. I'm back in CB from 12th November for a week if that works for you. Good luck and well done on making a great choice!


----------



## Caroline O

Hi, new to this, only registered last week and hoping to speak with others for advice and sharing. Have decided on Castelo Branco region but have not really gotten much further than the planning stage. I am hoping to be in touch with other Brits that have made the move as I am doing this on my own (not sure whether that qualifies me as brave or crazy). Very, very useful to know of a local solicitor that I could retain for other issues that arise as well as the move itself - so thank you. I am planning a visit pre or post Xmas so any pointers gratefully received. This is my very first post so would be lovely to have a reply.


----------



## georgeseagrave

Gonzo393 said:


> Hi George.....you've chosen a fantastic location in Castelo Branco. We love the region and everything about it. We've made great progress with our house and are now looking to buy a 2nd property in Castelo Branco for renting out.
> As I said in one of my previous posts on this thread, get yourself an English speaking lawyer. Liliana is well known and well respected and manages a lot of ex pat property purchases. We also used her last week to set up our Portuguese will, which will simplify any issues if or when the day comes.
> Best bank I can recommend is Montepio. Lots of cash points about and a few fringe benefits too to associated customers.
> Lots of advice available such as avoid Remax for your purchase if possible (or at least be aware of their tactics before engaging with them) and would be happy to help more. When are you planning on being in Castelo Branco? Might be best to meet up for a coffee or a beer and I can share everything such as where to shop for particular items, where to avoid etc, and many other nuggets that we have picked up from the locals or from our own experiences. I'm back in CB from 12th November for a week if that works for you. Good luck and well done on making a great choice!


Hi Ian
Thanks for your reply. I shall drop Lillian an e-mail and find out what her terms are. Margaret and I hope to be able to leave the UK before Brexit and the additional problems of traveling with our dogs. The idea of meeting up for a beer/coffee sounds good, we will probably be in Portugal early/mid November when we will find a camp site and start exploring.


----------



## Gonzo393

Hi Caroline O.....welcome to the forum and welcome to a fantastic life in the Castelo Branco region. We made the move earlier this year and is the best thing we ever done.
[email protected] is a great English speaking lawyer that manages a lot of ex pat property purchases etc.
Happy to help with any queries and if you want to meet for a coffee at any point for face to face advice then I'm in Castelo Branco most months. Back on the 12th November for a week or can answer any specifics here on the forum.


----------



## Caroline O

Hi Iain, great to hear back and to hear that you've made such a fantastic life in Castelo Branco. One of the reasons I decided earlier this year on Portugal to relocate is that the people are reputed to be very friendly and welcoming and nothing beats hearing the same from people that have already made the move.
It would be great to meet up when I come over and chat over a coffee. Probably January for a few days or so, and will tie it up with viewing as many properties as poss and will make contact with Liliana in the meantime.
Anything you can recommend with Estate Agents, I've been watching Rightmove closely...but slightly unsure whether this gives a true picture of market prices...seem exceptionally reasonable?


----------



## Gonzo393

Hi Caroline.....yes the people are quite something. We've already made friends for life in our village and beyond. Life is very different and just what we've been looking for. Right Move will give you a decent idea of what's available but keep an on some local agents such as Ling, D&S, Remax (beware if you choose to buy from this agency but don't discount as they have some good properties too) plus many others you can find online. Most of the property bargains are in the more rural locations but always put in an offer well below the asking price. You might be very surprised how often a cheeky offer will be accepted! Liliana will look after you whoever you buy from even though you are not obliged to have a lawyer. But still a must have in my opinion as property can be a can of worms as we have found out a few times now and Liliana has sorted things out very quickly. Money well spent. Once you sort dates we can meet for a coffee.....good luck with your search!!


----------



## Caroline O

Hi Iain

Many thanks for your advice on property and making an offer. Also have since been in touch with an agent in CB Region - incredibly helpful, warm and friendly.

Think life will be good in Portugal!.....best wishes for now, Caroline


----------



## ralise

*Chiming in!*

Hi all,

I'm headed to Portugal in late November. Initially I was going to explore, but as it turns out, I'll also be on a scouting mission. My mom and I are seriously discussing leaving the USA. We've both heard wonderful things about Portugal. I'm so happy to have stumbled upon this thread.

I'm currently looking at properties in Castelo Branco but I've been curious about day-to-day life there. I'm really looking forward to visiting in person in November!

Thank you everyone for the wonderful information!


----------



## georgeseagrave

Hi Chiming in
I found the section in "Wikipedia" interesting, as one route to exploring ( in a surface way) Portuguese history. There are also a few videos on Portugal on YouTube that could be worth a look. 
Good Luck Keep in Touch


----------



## Caroline O

Hi and welcome Ralise,

You'll be over on a scouting mission a little before I get over there....good luck and hope you find what you're looking for.

Would really love to hear how it went when you get back!

BW Caroline


----------



## topofthenorth

This thread is great, thanks. Just the kind of thing I was looking for. We stayed around Castelo Branco in July and liked the region. I'm not exactly sure where we will end up yet but somewhere similar. We're hoping to come the Portugal either before or after Christmas, depending on work.


----------



## stokieontour

Hello, 

i am looking to buy a run down farm house in Castelo Branco, i would be very interested in a few things if anyone could help.

1. Any real estate companies in this area ?
2. What is Castelo Branco like i have been to faro and the south coast but never to this area, yet the prices are just so cheap here i cant refuse it. i dont mind rural at all.
3. as these properties seem very old or run down im guessing they may not have running water or electric or even drains. how much should you expect it to cost if you need to add these features?
4. what is the yearly tax on a house with a few acres of land? 
5. Do you think tourists would go to Castelo Branco? just incase i wished to rent out while i was back in england sometimes.


----------



## Trevmib

Hi Caroline, I'm New to this forum also. Have just registered today.
My wife and I have just purchased a 2 acre farm (quinta) just outside Castelo Branco after years of research. We also used Liliana to complete the purchase.
We will be coming over in April 2020 to get a plan of action for a permanent move over by the end of the year hopefully.
How have you got on?
We would love to get to know some people doing the same things as us in the area.
Trev & Karen.


----------



## HelenN

Hi,
We're just about to buy a property in the area too using Remax so I'm a bit worried. Why have they got a bad reputation?
Thanks
Helen


----------



## Gonzo393

Hi Helen......Remax will lie to you and scam you if you aren't smart enough to see it. Use a lawyer (Liliana Solipa is excellent and very cheap compared to UK lawyers). Myself plus 2 other couples we have since met had the exact same experience as us. Angelo and Paulo are the 2 common agents we all used. Both compulsive liars. They will try and sell you a property they want off their books rather than selling you a property best suited to you. They will also tell you that the price is the price and no lower offers accepted. Nonsense!! Always put in a cheeky offer to start with. Good luck.


----------



## HelenN

Hi Gonzo,
Thank you. They all seemed very nice to us but I guess we have to be cautious!
Is there anything else I should be wary of? 
Thanks


----------



## Gonzo393

Hi Helen......I think as long as you are savvy and cautious you will be fine. And use a lawyer even though you aren't legally obliged to. Money well spent and the best decision we ever made. Remax kept telling us no lawyers required in Portugal....which is true. But if not for us using Liliana we would have got in a right mess with our purchase as their was no habitation licence included in the sale.....plus a few weeks after concluding the sale we then found out that in addition to our house and land that we thought we were buying, there was an additional 3.5 acres of land on the edge of our village that we also legally owned. Full of vines, olives, fruit trees and pine/eucalyptus trees. We'd never of known otherwise. We're back in CB at the end of January for 10 days. If you are about and fancy a coffee in town with me and my wife we can hook up. Good luck.


----------



## HelenN

Hi, thanks, we're back in the UK, not sure when we'll be back in PT. But have a great time anyway! Sounds like you got a good deal with your house.


----------



## Caroline O

Trevmib said:


> Hi Caroline, I'm New to this forum also. Have just registered today.
> My wife and I have just purchased a 2 acre farm (quinta) just outside Castelo Branco after years of research. We also used Liliana to complete the purchase.
> We will be coming over in April 2020 to get a plan of action for a permanent move over by the end of the year hopefully.
> How have you got on?
> We would love to get to know some people doing the same things as us in the area.
> Trev & Karen.


Hi Trev & Karen, I also am hoping to get to know people making the same move so good to hear from you.
A few hold ups back in UK, but still on track to be out in CB before the spring. It's good to hear that you have also used Liliana - I hear nothing but good things about her and will certainly be using her to complete any purchase.
Still defining the finer details for my own 'plan of action' and haven't yet ruled out renting for a short period while completing a purchase.
Have been in touch with a very helpful Estate Agent (L&R) and planning to get out to meet with them very soon.
Let me know how you get on - I would love to hear.
BW Caroline


----------



## janeenuk2002

Hi, I'm currently looking to purchase and move into a small farm near Castelo Branco. I've noticed lots of cheap property, just wondering what I need to watch out for and how much tax/utilities cost. Also looking for recommendations for a good English speaking solicitor who can help me navigate the buying process. I'm a 40 something female moving on my own so if anyone has any reccomendations of where to meet up with other expats to share experiences, for friends, get work /start small business, help sourcing tradespeople, learn the language locally etc. that would be great; any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## Caroline O

Hi Gonzo, and hoping all is good with you.
Quick question as you've been great with advice and pointers before if that's ok; do you know anything of L&R Real Estate in CB...may be nothing but I have a few alarm bells going off.
As I say, may be nothing, but if you know anything of this Estate Agent it would be really helpful?
Best wishes, Caroline


----------



## topofthenorth

We are on the road to coming to Portugal. I have already contacted Lilliana not about property, but immigration in general, thus far she has been very helpful with a swift reply. I'm still awaiting the answer to a more complex question! It's good that others have used her and can recommed her.


----------



## Gonzo393

Hi Caroline......Apologies for the late reply. Only just noticed your post and question. I don't know any specifics about L&R. All I know is that ALL property agents will do whatever they can to get a sale. We just returned from 12 days in Portugal. Whilst there we bought our 2nd property. It's a lovely 3 bedroom apartment in a great part of town that we will rent out within the next few weeks or so. Clean and modern. Whilst there we looked at many apartments with various property agents. Some of the scams and lies were hilarious.....but only because we've been through the process already and know what to look out for. Liliana was also a great help again and gave great advice on what and where to buy/not to buy. Good luck, Iain


----------



## Trevmib

Hi everyone, I just wanted to post an update. Our purchase of the 2 acre farm just outside Castelo Branco has now completed and we'll be arriving on the 3rd April. If anyone would like to meet up for a coffee that would be great. I may also, depending on finances be looking for some work when we make the final move towards the end of the year. I am a carpenter/joiner and specialise in kitchen and bathroom fitting, and have done so for the last 30yrs. 
Trev & Karen.


----------



## topofthenorth

Trevmib said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to post an update. Our purchase of the 2 acre farm just outside Castelo Branco has now completed and we'll be arriving on the 3rd April. If anyone would like to meet up for a coffee that would be great. I may also, depending on finances be looking for some work when we make the final move towards the end of the year. I am a carpenter/joiner and specialise in kitchen and bathroom fitting, and have done so for the last 30yrs.
> Trev & Karen.


That's fantastic, best of luck when you move.


----------



## Gonzo393

Great news on your new property purchase. How exciting!! I'll be there from the 2nd April for a couple of weeks with my wife. We'd love to meet you for coffee or a beer. Send me a direct message with your contact details and we can make arrangements. Well done!! Looking forward to finding out more about your new place. Where is it located?? Cheers, Iain


----------



## Trevmib

Hi Iain, thanks. Yes very exciting! It's just off the n112 10mins north west of CB between a village the name of which escapes me at the mo. :-D one question though, how do I direct message? I'm quite new to forums! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Gonzo393

Hi.....if you click on the yellow star icon next to my user name it opens up another image. You can then click on the bottom left message icon which allows you to send private messages. I live in the small village of Barbaído so can't be too far away from you. I'll be there on Sunday for 10 days and back each month thereafter, mostly with my wife but occasionally on my own. Cheers, Iain


----------



## Gonzo393

I just tried to send you a private message but wasn't able to. Might be something to do with your settings or personal preferences on your account. Cheers Iain


----------



## Trevmib

Hi Iain, I think I've worked out why i can't send or receive direct message, I'm too new and haven't got to a certain level. I'll need to post some more and then I can dm. Are you in Portugal now? How's it going? 
Cheers. 
Trev.


----------



## Gonzo393

Hi Trev......I just arrived back from Portugal yesterday. Was there for 10 days and had a great time as usual. Managed to do a deal for double glazing the house in Barbaído, got a great irrigation system installed and done a few odd jobs in the house. I was hoping to sign the deeds for the new apartment we are in the process of buying, but there is one final document required from the vendors bank that we require before the deeds can be signed. Liliana, our lawyer, may sign on our behalf this week or next. I am back there from the 2nd April for 2 weeks with my wife. It will be the first time there together when we aren't chasing about doing things and having work done on the house. We can concentrate on getting the new apartment set up for renting and just enjoy the Portuguese lifestyle more. I managed a half day fishing on my local lake so be good to do more of that and some day trips to other places in Portugal or Spain. Hope all is going well with you. Cheers, Iain


----------



## HelenN

Hi,
When you made the transfer for payment of your property did you do it directly to the sellers or did you send it to your lawyer first for her to pay it..
Thanks


----------



## Gonzo393

Hi....We sent it to the lawyer which is the way to do it when using a lawyer. We are still waiting on a missing document being provided by the vendors bank. The money for the sale is already in her account and she will make the final transfer once she is satisfied everything is safe and legal. A lot of estate agents will try and encourage you to complete the purchase without using a lawyer. Anyone telling you to do this......I'd walk away. Yes it can be done, but properties are often sold without following the correct procedures and only a good lawyer can sort out any mess caused by previous sales.


----------



## hktoportugal

HelenN said:


> Hi,
> When you made the transfer for payment of your property did you do it directly to the sellers or did you send it to your lawyer first for her to pay it..
> Thanks


From my experience it does not go to the lawyer. Typically when you sign the deed you need to provide a bank cheque (Portuguese bank). When we bought our apartment two years ago in Porto we transferred to the developer in the morning before we signed the deed (but he was a friend so we felt comfortable doing it direct to him). Also bear in mind that when you sign the deed you need to pay the associated taxes at that time in the notary office. As far as I know you can only do this using Multibanco. When we bought the apartment we didn't have a Portuguese bankaccount yet so our friend used his multibanco account to pay the taxes for us. Last year we bought a house but as we had a Portuguese bankaccount then we paid using bank cheque and taxes using Multibanco. Best to ask your lawyer what the best way is as I am not sure if you intend to pay using your Portuguese bankaccount.


----------



## HelenN

Yes all the money is in my Portuguese Bank Account.


----------



## Trevmib

Hi Helen, we paid everything to Liliana and she distributed it to who ever needed what. So that was the purchase price and all the fees in one.
Hope that helps
Trev & Karen.


----------



## Trevmib

Hi Iain, sounds like you had a great time! Coincidentally when we also arrive around the 2nd April this will be the first time Karen will see the land. 
I looked to see where you are and we are just down the road from each other. We are CB side of Salgueiro do Campo on the N112.
Hopefully once I'm able to send and receive dm we can organise a get together. 
Did you and will you be driving down? We'll be driving down from Calais for the fist time.
Cheers.
Trev.


----------



## Gonzo393

Hi Trev. Be good to meet you and Karen. We fly from Edinburgh to Lisbon on the 2nd April.....providing no travel restrictions in place by then. Fingers crossed. Are you able to receive private messages? If so I can send you my contact details and we can arrange a meet whenever suits. If you can't then we can communiate from here. Exciting times 😁😁. Cheers Iain


----------



## Paul_C

Hi All, I bought a house in Palvarinho, 10km north of Castelo Branco a couple of km`s before S.D. Campo.
Bought the house in November 2018 with a view to spending a few years getting the house and land done how we want it before moving permanently, however, since buying have only managed to get over twice, was supposed to be over in April to find an architect / builder to discuss our plans and make a start on the house, but alas, with the travelling restrictions and current situation everything is on hold. 
Now hoping to get over in Oct or Nov for a few days, though think getting any plans completed or work started will now have to wait until 2021..
Anyway, would be interested to hear experiences from anyone else in the area, especially if any of you have started any renovations on properties, etc etc. I have been advised that you can do whatever you want internally to a house without permissions, ie removing walls etc but would like to hear of anyones experienses renovating / rebuilding etc etc.
Any info gratefully received.


----------



## Gonzo393

Hi Paul. I'm only 10-15 minutes away from you in the small village of Barbaído. Plenty ex-pat support in the area if you are looking for it or need anything. Happy to advise where I can.
I think i was mistaken for you last week.....One of the locals thought I was 'the English guy from Palvarinho' when I turned up at the chainsaw repair shop. Maybe not you after all, but funny how news travels about newcomers in the area.
If you need anything just let me know and I'll help where I can.

Cheers, Iain


----------



## Mgarrod

Hi all,

My girlfriend, 5 year old son and I are just putting a deposit on land in Penamecor. This is with the hope of building a camp/glamping site, and obviously a lovely amount of fruit trees.
We would love to here from anyone in this area of Portugal with a view to making a few friends etc. 
If people have children too, it would be great to have some friends for our son. 
We are done with the rat race in the UK haha 

Cheers


----------



## Strontium

Hi Mgarrod,

Not sure what you mean by "putting a deposit on land" but if it means signing a promissory which usually includes leaving a legally binding 10% then, presumably, you've been through the legal aspects with your Lawyer. What is the classification of the land on the "land registry" article number(s) which your Lawyer will have supplied and included on the promissory ? If rustic then, usually, you'll not be permitted to use the land for anything involved with habitation which is why it has fruit trees on rather than a house, caravan, yurt, tent.

Or I may have completely misread your posting.


----------



## Caroline O

Gonzo393 said:


> Hi Paul. I'm only 10-15 minutes away from you in the small village of Barbaído. Plenty ex-pat support in the area if you are looking for it or need anything. Happy to advise where I can.
> I think i was mistaken for you last week.....One of the locals thought I was 'the English guy from Palvarinho' when I turned up at the chainsaw repair shop. Maybe not you after all, but funny how news travels about newcomers in the area.
> If you need anything just let me know and I'll help where I can.
> 
> Cheers, Iain


Hi Iain, not been on here for a while, caught up with house sale in uk and then lockdown restrictions. Am ready to come over now and view properties but replies from estate agents, also Liliana, are not coming too readily. Guess I'm trying to find out above all else how life is functioning in Portugal with restrictions and whether affecting house buying?
It would be great to hear from you, perhaps private message me, determined to get over there in time to get residency in place, but hitting so many hurdles.
Best wishes, Caroline


----------



## ChristineL

How are people coping with renovations with limited Portuguese? That is what scares me from taking something like that on. I have been here since November last year, taken Portuguese lessons, and still find my daily life impacted by my poor Portuguese. Trying to phone up and understanding their response is a nightmare for me. So I would be really interested to know how others have gone on. 

Re Castelo Branco - we visited earlier this year and it seems okay around there. There are lots of ruins, as is normal for Portugal (we have 2 abandoned houses next door to us which are gradually going to ruins!) The only psychological problem I personally found was that it seemed a long way from everywhere. But it is quite near the Spanish border so you will be able to drive over for your cheap petrol!


----------



## Helen Burns

Hi, all, am new to Castelo Branco. I'm wondering if anyone has gone through the registration process recently? Many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Claire W

Hi Everyone,

Me and my husband are debating buying a smallholding in portugal to live there with our 4 children but need a family home with some land to grow our own crops etc. We are after some advice on the best regions for this and found a property in Castelo Blanco we like but is it suitable for growing fruit and veg inland or better nearer the coast line? Had a read through this thread and you guys seem to have some knowledge and has helped alot already knowing on what to do to buy a place but would like to hear if any of you have done any fruit and veg growing and how its been like from the weather? And if too hot or how to overcome the hot weather for the fruit and vegetables etc. Also what to have in a property for long term living ie central heating etc. Any advice is truly welcomed to help us make a decision, well more myself as scared its a big upheaval for the children and if anyone has got their children in state school there and how they found it?


Thankyou 😊
Claire and Jamie


----------



## Soulfarmland

Caroline O said:


> Hi Trev & Karen, I also am hoping to get to know people making the same move so good to hear from you.
> A few hold ups back in UK, but still on track to be out in CB before the spring. It's good to hear that you have also used Liliana - I hear nothing but good things about her and will certainly be using her to complete any purchase.
> Still defining the finer details for my own 'plan of action' and haven't yet ruled out renting for a short period while completing a purchase.
> Have been in touch with a very helpful Estate Agent (L&R) and planning to get out to meet with them very soon.
> Let me know how you get on - I would love to hear.
> BW Caroline


Hello Trev & Karen, We are also starting our move to portugal and i found out L$R agents with a lot of interesting offers, unfortunately i couldnt find their direct contact and as we all know portugeese people take time with their online answers. I wonder if you can help with that. Wish you a great time in Portufal


----------



## KittyMerchel

Claire W said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Me and my husband are debating buying a smallholding in portugal to live there with our 4 children but need a family home with some land to grow our own crops etc. We are after some advice on the best regions for this and found a property in Castelo Blanco we like but is it suitable for growing fruit and veg inland or better nearer the coast line? Had a read through this thread and you guys seem to have some knowledge and has helped alot already knowing on what to do to buy a place but would like to hear if any of you have done any fruit and veg growing and how its been like from the weather? And if too hot or how to overcome the hot weather for the fruit and vegetables etc. Also what to have in a property for long term living ie central heating etc. Any advice is truly welcomed to help us make a decision, well more myself as scared its a big upheaval for the children and if anyone has got their children in state school there and how they found it?
> 
> 
> Thankyou 😊
> Claire and Jamie


Hi Claire... Im about to do the exact same jump... get away from intensively processed produce and be more self sufficient with my 8 yr old... so would also be very interested in any replies from your thread!! x kim


----------



## sharonfrazer

KittyMerchel said:


> Hi Claire... Im about to do the exact same jump... get away from intensively processed produce and be more self sufficient with my 8 yr old... so would also be very interested in any replies from your thread!! x kim


We are also going to be doing exactly the same thing going to Portugal in July 2022 to property search. Any advice/tips/recommendations welcomed and if anybody wants to meet up.................?


----------



## Lorrilyn

Hello, I am in the process of selling my home in the US and getting ready to move to Portugal. I am interested in purchasing a stone home with about 3 acres that is currently for sale outside of Castelo Branco. I will definitely be reaching out to Liliana, but want to know how difficult it is to get reliable contractors to renovate the stone home, add central heat/air, dry wall, and possibly an addition to the home. It feels a little like buying a pig in a poke, so to speak. Have any of you done this? I speak a little Portuguese because I've had a tutor once a week for about a year and a half, but am by no means fluent. I am a retired high school English teacher, ready to take the plunge by myself, but don't want to leap into a quagmire. Any help or advice is welcome!


----------



## ukichiko

Gonzo393 said:


> Hi Gail......not sure if you are still looking for replies, but are currently going through the purchasing process, having had our offer accepted on a property about 15 minutes from Castelo Branco. We only went there for 3 nights over Xmas and new year to view a bunch of properties, but saw our dream place that ticked all the boxes apart from being within an hour of an airport......a compromise we're delighted with and are hoping to have everything signed this coming week. You may be a number of steps ahead of us but happy to help in any way if we can. We certainly have an excellent local lawyer who is very affordable especially compared to UK prices if that is of any use? I always think it's good to know a few expats within the vicinity and I wasn't sure how concentrated it is around the Castelo Branco area. Doesn't seem to be too many compared to other areas, but I'm sure word will soon get out. Such a stunning part of Portugal. Kind regards Iain


 Hi! I’d appreciate the lawyer contacts if you got them still! Thanks!


----------



## Brush

Is Palvarinho quite ex pat friendly. Planning to emigrate from UK but not looking to be in a high tourist area. Thanks.


----------

